# How Thorough A Prepper Are You???



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

On a scale from 1 to 10, how prepared are you? 

I'm not that good (yet)... I am probably a "2".


----------



## wolfwhisper (Aug 13, 2010)

hey dont feel to bad we all have to start somewhere. I would say I'm a 1 just starting myself. what is Doral close to? i had lived in Pensacola for 2yrs before moving to georgia


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Doral is about 15 miles west of Miami, just west of the airport.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Im proabably a 2 or 3. I have 8 - 10 gallons of water bottles stored. Water purification tablets. Grass net (the kind people use when planting grass or sod) makes a great gill net. a fire starter , A fishing rod with string and lures/hooks , A compound bow with 8 arrows. Also I am in a (near) perfect location. 2 ponds within 150 yards, a spring that fills one of those ponds (i found the exact spot where it comes out which is a great +) a 15 acre wetland behind my house with rabbits(lots of them), coyotes (occasionaly), some times I find dear tracks in my backyard. And the pond has some decent size fish. Also there is only 2 roads that enter my part of the neighbor hood. (easy to defend)


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to think that we are about 8's for what we are preparing for. We have plenty of food of various types to go us "season to season", water, back up water source, genny, fuel, supplies, adequate weapons for hunting or protection, chickens and soon rabbits. We live way off the main road far enough so most with directions can't find us. We keep a low profile (as much as you can reasonably these days) and have a bit of cash set aside. We are working at being more self sufficient. We are still on the grid, but we do have several back up solar panels if the grid goes down.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10, how prepared are you?
> 
> I'm not that good (yet)... I am probably a "2".


I'm probably a "2" also.  but I'm workin' on it. 

Tim


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HarleyRider said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10, how prepared are you?
> 
> I'm not that good (yet)... I am probably a "2".


72hr - I would be very comfortable - level 10

7 days - I would be very comfortable - level 10

1 month - I would be just fine - level 9

6 months - things would be getting a little hairy - level 5

1 year - I wouldn't know what I looked like in the mirror - level 2

5 years - I would hope that I got my butt in gear and brought myself back to a 10 again


----------



## dawnwinds58 (Jul 12, 2010)

NO Prepper can do it all at once and get it all at once. You have to start somewhere. Us? We started with open pollinated seed stock, have collected a starter of medical supplies, blackpowder hunting "equipment", crossbows, fishing gear, have a well, this is by pump, solar powered not an open well. Then there is a wood stove and boiler to get. But for being 100% prepared, it takes a community. No one can get all the smithing, woodworking, weaving, sewing, leather making, wheat flour making, candle and oil supplies, oh well, the list goes on and on when you talk of going back to an economy trade based instead of money based. Best trades depends on what you can do, grow, and make. And of course, what there is that people are used to having that is no longer available and what they need to survive. Our place for instance has water, but also can grow sugar beets from which brown sugar is made. Corn grows well here as well. That opens up both feed, and for those with sad hearts, a corn whiskey still. *chuckles*A girl just can't do without some things. Sugar and a bit of a nip to ease your mind will do for us.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I Am good for 90 days any season for food, water and shelter. Food holds me back. When I think I have it all figured out, something changes.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll approach this the same way Naekid did.

Out to 6 months, we would be quite comfortable. 10

1 year brings us down to about 7

As long as the goats and chickens keep reproducing and the fields are reasonably productive, we should be able to maintain that level.

We can cook and heat with wood, pump water by hand and work the ground with the people powered farm implements I've been acquiring for the last few years. We have enough fuel stored that if used conservatively would last about 2 years. 

After that, it's a 19th century existence for us. What level is that?


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, if you take my parents, my brother beercheer, and my "wingman," I'd say we're around a 2-3. I know we've got/can get food for a year, and water is no issue in our area either. 

We've got decent tackle, a couple of crosspistols (small game), rifles from .22 on up, a few shotguns. So we can hunt all day long. Coming from a hunting background DOES have advantages! lawl

Medical supplies we're just starting on, but those should be up to par within the coming months.

My parents have also started a "food pantry" they are filling with nonperishable canned goods (on sale, offbrand, BOGO, etc), and homecanned goods from their garden (sadly, I didnt get to do my garden this year... ).

As far as power is concerned, I can take it or leave it (all I really use it for is the webernets, and all THAT is for is for keeping touch with my friends/family!). I've lived without it before, and I'm sure I will be again.

ALSO, in the next few weeks, a historical site up from my house is *supposedly* going to start taking volunteers, and a few of those spots REALLY intrest me (Blacksmithing, gunsmithing, leatherworking). So, I'm going to try and get a slice of THAT pie when I can! :crossfinger:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I like looking at it in time frames also, makes me feel better than saying I could not survive forever on what I have. I plan for no electric and limited outside contact.

72 hr. AOK, no change in lifestyle except no DVR. - 9. I’d give it a 10 if I could have TV, I’m addicted to that stupid box!!!

1 week. Same, good to go. Only thing that might be lacking would be fresh citrus fruits and fresh dairy products. Not a biggie we have alternatives. Need to find out the possible length and/or cause of this situation, this is the daily job. - 9.

1 month. Besides jonesing for TV we’re still smiling. By now we should have some idea of the situation and how long it might last. Rationing would be initiated to stretch supplies. If required, long term plans are being drawn up and implemented. – 9

6 months. Holding our own but we best be able to get something fresh from the garden to stretch supplies. Store bought canned good storage gone, FD #10’s are the staple for however long 9 cases will hold out. Bulk dried beans, rice and grains are being used by now. If no corn crop, we are out of booze; if no fruit, no wine/brandy either. This brings quality of life from a 9 way down. By this time we’ve setup some kind of greenhouse operation with the rolls of 6 mil plastic. For inside light we’d be down to woodstove glow and crank up radio light. Not a problem in the summer but winter nights are cold and long even down here. – 6

1 year. We’re down to eating what we can grow or kill. Still have staples: sugar, salt, pepper, TP… Enough cigarette tubes for another year (probably 2+ years since we would have rationed) then roll yer own for 6 months, after that carve a pipe. If the situation lasted this long we’ve taken to bartering. We’ve probably traded some of our backup tools and seeds for whatever we didn’t think of or whatever we had that broke and we could not fix. – 5

2 years. By this time our entire 1.5 acres would be cleared and growing our supplies. Store bought staples all but gone, maybe some sugar and such tucked away for celebrations. Bartering is the way of life. We would have a corn and barley connection, or some land to grow it on at least. My barter goods will be alcohol, tobacco, medicinal herbs and tinctures. My barter services would be carpentry, masonry, green thumb skills and general common sense. – 5 to 9

5+ years out. This is the 1800’s lifestyle. It will be what it will be. If this is what destiny has in store and I’m still alive then I’ll give it a 10.

I never put a 10 in any short term scenario’s, there will always be something that I would want that I could not get. Not NEED mind you, just want. Never went below a 5 either. I’ve lived without before and always managed. A person can survive with very little, you just have to accept the situation and do what you can to maintain. I can still vividly remember when I finally got electric to the farmstead. Standing in front of the light switch going “I have lights!”, “now I don’t”, “I have lights!”, “now I don’t”…

Now, if we had a catastrophic crop loss at anytime we would go from 5 to 0 in an instant. In a major SHTF situation I’m thinking there would be very little game available in my area and without a food crop our chances of surviving are nil.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Woody said:


> 72 hr. AOK, no change in lifestyle except no DVR. - 9. I'd give it a 10 if I could have TV, I'm addicted to that stupid box!!!


You're in luck!! They DO make battery-powered TVs. 

That puts you back to a 10. :congrat::congrat:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Good thought!

But, I’m still at a 9 because something like that is waaaaaay down the list of stuff I need to buy first.  I’m not too proud to take donations though. :wave:


----------



## Kaytastrophy (Mar 24, 2010)

Let's see, I guess I am a 7 as far a stored food for 1year is concerned. Need just a bit more wheat and corn.
As far as food prep items like grain mill, dehydrator, solar oven, canning equipment, knives, can openers, etc. I am a 9.
As far as water is concerned I am a 5 because we have no well or gutters to get water.
I do have water stored for about a month or 6 weeks of drinking and cooking. I have
a water filter system. Still want a well, and rain barrels and gutters.
As far as gardening we are a 5 because we need more of our property made into food
growing gardens. We have seeds stored.
As far as lighting and heat we are about 7. We have many oil lamps, flashlights, candles, and we have a wood stove but no wood. That is what brings us down. We need to get busy on storing hardwood for our stove. I have buddy burners, hobo stove, and coleman gas stove, camping equipment for cooking over a campfire, and a propane
grill as well as a grill that we can use wood or coal in.
Medical is about an 8, we have just a bit more to get.
firearms and ammo is about a 5. We need more ammo and want one more shot gun.


----------



## 11D20 (Jun 12, 2010)

*how prepared are you?*

Instead:

Here is a true story of a settler and his Mormon family that settled in Arizona....1860's

They lived out of a prairie schooner for 3 years when they got to their final destination....They survived 3 winters by building a fireplace onto the side of the schooner....They ate moldy corn during the first winter, since food was scarce~!...Not until other Mormons gathered in the same area, did they get a small shack built....

No electric, no running water, no refrigeration, no cigarettes, no beer, no radio, no TV and no neighbors, except hostile natives.....Crude tools to try to grow food and whatever crude weapons of the day to hunt and protect the family....

So many people talk about prepping....What did those settlers have? Beans, rice, potatoes, corn and perhaps some seeds....Boiling water, if they even knew about waterborne virus's and whatever else can get you sick....

We have gotten away from basics and knowing how to live without today's conveniences....What will you do when the gas pump no longer works and without your hair dryer ladies? 
Men, when you can't use the chainsaw anymore, because there is no gas, oil, or replacement parts, can you still swing an ax?

Sometimes I wonder on the men of Afghanistan living in the stone-age, that we think are cavemen.... Who will be the real survival of the fittest, living with the least?

Cavemen in Afghanistan, or the series survivor on a controlled island with TV camera's?

Pass the wild goat please with the pita bread.....

Firefox books, anyone?

just something to think about too how fat we really are, compared to cavemen and our settlers of old....And then the earth shattering KA-Boom was heard and the stone-age began again~!:gaah:


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

Just for the basic necessities of water, food, heat and shelter, 
I am pretty convinced we could be living comfortably for about 2 years. (5 people)

However, all that food would probably be taken away real soon in an SHTF scenario and as far as security goes, we would not be able to make it one day. But that is the nature of things around here...

V.


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I guess a solid 5 all the way around I have enough food for my entire family and a few extras. As far as it goes for gear got enough of that for a bit and the know how to make what we might need minus the casings. But as always I feel I should be a whole lot better prepared and willing to share my knowledge.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

Depending on the emergency, I'm anywhere from a 10 to a zero. 

Simple power outage, 10
Cold snap, 7 (need to insulate the pumphouse, well head and under the house better)
Wildfire, 4
EMP or nuclear event, 0

Lots of food, woodstove and plenty of firewood, oil lamps and plenty of flashlights, etc...not enough gas for the vehicles stored.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

11D20 said:


> We have gotten away from basics and knowing how to live without today's conveniences....What will you do when the gas pump no longer works *(Horses)* and without your hair dryer ladies? *(She doesn't use one)*
> Men, when you can't use the chainsaw anymore, because there is no gas, oil, or replacement parts, can you still swing an ax? *( 1- 2 man cross-cut saw, 2- 1 man cross-cut saws, 4- single-bit axes, 1 double-bit and the tools and skills to sharpen them.)*
> 
> Pass the wild goat please *(domestic goat)* with the pita bread.....
> ...


We've been thinking and planning on how to live in a 19th century environment for several years. These plans also included adding the farming implements that would be required.
We would rather not return to that way of life but if it should come to that, we are acquiring everything we think will be needed. As far as tools go, we're in pretty good shape. Psychologically? :dunno: I really like my chain saws and hydraulic wood splitter.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Quite a while I'd say*

LTS enough for the 4 of us for a year at least, ability to grind our own grains, unlimited water, wood, wood cook stove, "very" well covered in the security area, goats, chickens, turkeys, stupid assed gennie hens... "ability to raise fish in pond and creeks.. plenty of wild game and a very good growing season.

Weak areas , age of the 3 adults, lack of non power tools, but easily covered if I'd hit some garage sales soon... power ??? weak in the sense of 2 2k Honda gen sets , that area needs some improvement, but will work for short term. Solar is a much needed idea long term and I will get to that asap...

The LOtM makes soap from goat milk

I don't see America slipping back to a 19th century life style, early 1900's maybe, there is just too much to work with unless we get blasted back to the caves and even then folks will retain knowledge .

For me the biggest loss would be books! I can live without TV or radios or any of that, but the printed word is something much needed in my life, but in the family we must have a thousand books, most not of my taste but that would change...

We have a long ways to go and I hope time to get there....me thinks it's time to really hit garage sales!!...

OH and I have a nice stock pile of good quality broken in boots, heavy work types...may need to think more on the......

And here's a prep idea or thought I had a while back...I was in a local shoe shop , "repair" shop and the guy had a really nice pair of size 10 Whites boots in perfect condition, left for repair and the guy never came back...sale price...$40.00.... go price a pair of Whites new!!!... somebody else's foot wear.??..sure they make products for cleaning them up... and the shop had all kinds of things like that... it's a thought... and Whites that are 10 years old will still be good 10 years after the $40.00 WM boots folks now buy are worn out.

One other thing, Black powder... think about it, nuff said.... and maybe a supply of cannon fuze... and maybe some other items.. stumps are a pain in the ass ya kno??

I could go on but we all could...

Good thread


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

In the event where I'd have to bug out to my B.O.L...I'd give myself a 3. I only started prepping recently so the only thing I'm worried about is bugging out. I'm not staying in my apartment. Bugging in here is of no concern for me.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

im about a 8 as ive been dehydrating and canning now for about 10 years and i converted a spare room into a pantry i even save 2 liter soda bottles -i wash them out with schalding hot water and refill them with water and store them i have over 100 bottles so fat in the basement and 10 5 gal. water bottles too all filled i vacuum rice and pasta and put in totes and rotate the oldest to be used first and i dri meat and seal up too-when i can no longer walk into that room ill have enough.until that day ill still be putting up and thats not including all the can goods i buy in case lots


----------



## mysticmind (Sep 23, 2010)

my mind and skills are above 10. my stores and supplies are around a 2 and i'm not very happy about that.
tom


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

For the 2 of us about a 6. For the extended family of at least 27 children and grandchildren about a 2. If they do come I will give them a list of stuff to bring if they can find it. (none are preppers), they are young and can work for their rations. No work, No eat. Pray I can be strong and stick to my rules, maybe one nite without food will bring them around.


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I am a solid 8 at a SHTF if it lasted only 7 days of less. Anything longer than a month I would drop quickly to a 1 or 2. This is due to multiple facts:
1. No firearms
2. Enough food in the house for 2 weeks plus 1 week of emergency food
3. No generator
4. Only water supply is 2 gallons set aside for emergencies plus 40 gal hot water heater.

I am always trying to better my score.


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 6, 2009)

As in just surviving (having enough food, water and shelter) we should be okay for about a year, however security would be our weak point. 

I would give us a solid 5, which might go up if we can get security checked out, or would go to 0 without it...

V.


----------



## tommu56 (Sep 19, 2010)

mysticmind said:


> my mind and skills are above 10. my stores and supplies are around a 2 and i'm not very happy about that.
> tom


I am in the same boat the mind and skills are willing wallet not I just started setting time and money to do it.

tom (also)


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I don't feel I'd ever be completely ready, even with a million dollar budget. There's always something else to do.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm a 4.5.


----------



## kenny (Nov 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> 72hr - I would be very comfortable - level 10
> 
> 7 days - I would be very comfortable - level 10
> 
> ...


This is right about were I am presently, but getting to a 10 in the later categories takes some time and money from were I am. My biggest concern is location its suburban but when the citys empty things will get busy. I would like to purchase some property out of state to go their but I really don't know if things will hold up that long.I have never worried in the past but things seem to be on the decline and smart people who used to think I was crazy are now nervous. Large financial moneey managers who used to think it was a big shell game that would never end are realizing the game may be up and they are scared. I'm well stocked but I really want to transition to independence and move away from stockpiling,land solar,farming are all things I am moving towards but it is a slow process. Dam I wish I was this crazy twenty years 
ago


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd say we are at a 3 or 4. We have useful gear, about a weeks worth of food, and a couple of weeks worth of water. We are getting ready to move and then I'd like to get more serious about systematically stockpiling supplies. 

My goals:
* 30 days worth of supplies
* an ammunition stockpile
* insurance documentation squared away and portable
* equipment better organized
* equipment staged for evacuation.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

I guess the one thing I really worry about is the security of my land - not in terms of guns and ammo - I'm getting there on that - but in having my place really be mine. If I could not work, and the banks are still in business, would I be able to hold onto my place or would I lose it to foreclosure? As long as everything keeps going on as is, I'm good, but it's going to be about 4 more years before I can pay off the mortgage in full, based on the extra I pay each month now. After the first of the year, I'm planning to go full time and put every last cent I make directly onto the principal to pay it off faster. I'm even considering lowering the amount I put into retirement savings and putting it on the mortgage, because I just feel so strongly that I need to really own my place. Then I'll still need to worry about the property taxes, but at least that's only twice a year.

Since the last time I posted on this thread, I've been continuing to work on preps and am a little more ready than I was then, but I still have a long way to go.


----------

